# Who knows what a Snow Chief is????



## starfire383 (Dec 27, 2004)

Does anybody out there know who made my snow chief snowblower? 

The engine is an 85, it's a 5hp briggs, 20 inch, 1 stage auger, self propelled. I've done some searching, and found a newer, plastic snow chief made by MTD, but I cannot find a single manufacturer ID anywhere on mine. And my logos and colors are totally different. It would be awesome to know where to buy replacement parts from. 
Thanks!


----------

